# Altamont Goat Shows..



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Is anyone else showing at the 4-Ring Buck show in Altamont,NY on May 5th?
How about the doe show on May 12th at Altamont? Hope to maybe see some of you there? :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I wanted to go to the doe show but I won't be able to make it.....


----------

